# The "Bucket" House - June 2014 - Pic Heavy



## mockingbird (Jun 18, 2014)

*Mcbird & Catman With Lady-Mockingbird Pay A Visit Here*

_This probably has to be one of the most sensitive explores I have done, an with that I will be careful about what information I share here._

An early start saw the fiancee and I wondering early around a city of which, people where still drunk from parting all night avoiding the usual riff raff we boarded a train and an hour later with the fiancee half asleep we finally met up with the Catman who had travelled via old german pushbike 

Within the space of a few moments, we was in a taxi and Catman was showing the taxi driver his mask lord knows what the driver was thinking that early in the morning, but shame came over me when I could of showed the taxi driver my mask, but it was funny to say the least as he probably expected to be robbed  we arrived at our destination and after the usual giggles and laughter we was inside, this was one of our targets earlier this year but failed miserably today saw us inside after a funny entry only to find out it was easier than we had managed.

After a few moments of taking in the sadness and everything around us we began snapping away, Catman was yet again posing near the piano and with his mask on seemingly rather chuffed to be inside, while I began uncovering some information myself and the Catman began swapping rooms, taking in more bits and pieces, silence fell over us all in here unsure why? maybe the mixed emotions of exploring such a place, soon after taking in the downstairs we ventured upstairs oh how treacherous!!! the fiancee stood on the stairs and was unsure of the floors while me and Catman went back and fourth into the rooms, snapping what we could, some items gone others damaged so the usual has happened, which I would of expected seeing as the last report here was last year and judging by access it was true local yobs had been inside.

After a rather hairy moment where Catman almost went to the floor below, we decided to leave feeling pleased we had explored the place, upon recent information I have found through local news and the locals itself, I have gathered history that of a sensitive nature (feel free to remove)

The house was home to two sisters, both of which had a massive argument this left the house separated, one sister had half the other sister had half, then one sister passed away leaving the other sister vulnerable. The remaining sister became a recluse hardly leaving staying in one room sleeping on two chairs pushed together, within a few months the house became a victim of local riff raff trying to break in an taunt the remaining sister alas she locked herself in one room, leaving the house in more despair as it began to crumble around her she never left her home an the local owner of the shop used to pop round and deliver food, not much else to be said on this sad note but she passed away last year around March in her home.

_A sad explore to say the least, but recent info is a group of teenagers unknown if explorers ventured inside one of them fell through the stairs taking away access to the bedrooms, luckily wasn't injured but due to this the house is now all boarded up again in case more people got hurt, an is now watched via the police/neighbours so I guess its completely off limits until yet again the yobs break in and injure themselves and have a new criminal record_ 

*I would say enjoy but I think its best to just take a moment as you scroll through the pictures, im sure Catmandoo will add some pleasing pictures compared to my normal doom and gloom style, always good to explore with you mate!* 


IMGP8024 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7902 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7906 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7909 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7932 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7900 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7998 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8001 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8005 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8012 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7937 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7941 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7942 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7944 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7945 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7949 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7954 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8015 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8019 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7951 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7959 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7963 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7964 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7965 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7987 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7968 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP7984 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP8010 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thank you for taking that moment - Mockingbird


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 18, 2014)

aww yeah..you have done this place proud...lovely photos...and a lovely write up...when we first discovered diary keepers a couple of years ago now it must of been..i actually met the little lady that lives here..lovely tiny white hairy lady..she worked through out the war as a nurse and in later years.. are all the buckets still there?


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 18, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> aww yeah..you have done this place proud...lovely photos...and a lovely write up...when we first discovered diary keepers a couple of years ago now it must of been..i actually met the little lady that lives here..lovely tiny white hairy lady..she worked through out the war as a nurse and in later years..



Thanks NK, even though diary keepers is under a new owner the place is suffering from vandalism and not much seems to be done to the place, sad really alot like how this house will go eventually, makes you think thats for sure. cheers yet again


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 18, 2014)

Great report fella, it's always nice to have an insight as to what has gone on in the past, be it good or bad makes it all the more interesting, nice shots too.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 18, 2014)

Plenty of buckets still around a this place NK.... I've never seen so many! Wonder why they call it bucket house anyway?! Lol.

As usual, it was a pleasure to venture the world if abandonment with McBird, and his lady friend of course. Completey mad that we finally worked out the way in this place, only to be inside and then find out some yobs had smashed their way in via other means.... So sad.
Very tied up with emotions this place is.... 
Anyway, on to the photies.....



image by DanCatt, on Flickr



image by DanCatt, on Flickr



image by DanCatt, on Flickr



image by DanCatt, on Flickr



image by DanCatt, on Flickr



image by DanCatt, on Flickr

Many thanks for viewing, and thanks again McBird....

Until next time......


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 18, 2014)

Lovely as always Catman  wonder what our next adventures will be?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 18, 2014)

aww crackin pics catman! i beleive i named it bucket house lol due to the hundreds of buckets! top report of the place you guysn gals


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 18, 2014)

Lovely photos mb..and a great write up to go with it.


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 18, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> aww crackin pics catman! i beleive i named it bucket house lol due to the hundreds of buckets! top report of the place you guysn gals



I'd of never of known that NK.....


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 18, 2014)

Thank you both for a moving and fascinating report. Seeing things like this makes you wonder, what direction could our lives take? What will we leave behind?


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 18, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Thank you both for a moving and fascinating report. Seeing things like this makes you wonder, what direction could our lives take? What will we leave behind?



Thanks Tumble It does make you think thats for sure especially a place like this and its known history.
Im sure someone will explore my house if so im leaving my camera for them to use


----------



## tumble112 (Jun 18, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Thanks Tumble It does make you think thats for sure especially a place like this and its known history.
> Im sure someone will explore my house if so im leaving my camera for them to use



Imagine our places showing up here one day, there's a thought.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome house/treasure trove,great photos & write up from both of you.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 18, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> Imagine our plsisters showing up here one day, there's a thought.


 

Lol what a ninety 50's ex council house! 

great posts both of you, such a shame the poor lady was terrorised by the local kids!
I can't imagine falling out with my sisters!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jun 19, 2014)

Great write up and great pics both of you. I like your mask Catmandoo! Bet the taxi driver was thinking "WTF" haha.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 19, 2014)

Great job on that lads, nice to see this one again.


----------



## NakedEye (Jun 19, 2014)

The impenetrable Bucket House! MB you've done her proud, such a sad place this....quite amusing if it was local yobs who fell through the stairs but could have been an explorer or photographer so shouldn't laugh  [wonder if they were hurt? ] . By the way did you find a spirit level and nikon remote on the fence I left it there whilst i was peering through a window few months ago??? from what you have said abut the floors it's probably good that it's been secured again...top photos old bean


----------



## Catmandoo (Jun 19, 2014)

That's exactly what most people think dirtyJigsaw .........


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 20, 2014)

very nice sir


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome feedback people!


----------



## billygroat (Jun 30, 2014)

I love this place - lovely picture of the straw hat!

Is that Nicholas Lyndhurst in the picture?

Super shots, great find


----------



## Kezz44 (Jun 30, 2014)

Great report and pics you two, as always!


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2014)

Fantastic photos guys, really poignient write up too, thanks so much for taking the time to put this together.


----------

